# Coolant loss



## murfdawg (Nov 15, 2008)

First time poster here;
3month old Altima 2.5 L with 5000 miles on it and my wife says she smells coolant when she gets out of the car [like maple syrup smell]. Check the reservoir and it's below the min line when engine is cold. Topped it with Zerex Dex Cool extended life coolant. Also notice flakey green dust on the reservoir cap. Anyone else have this problem?
Cheers


----------

